# Fat Lolita? and Other Styles



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Feb 3, 2008)

Lolita Fashion:

Gothic Lolita
Elegant Gothic Lolita
Sweet Lolita
Classic Lolita
Dandy and Madam Lolita
Steampunk Lolita
Bohemian Lolita
Aristocrat and Victorian Lolita
Elegant Gothic Aristocrat
etc.


I love these styles and find them to be very refined, pretty, innovative, stylish and feminine. HOWEVER, shops such as Metamorphose, Baby The Stars Shine Bright, Moi-même-Moitié and so forth, that sell clothing in these types of fashions tend to cater to very small sizes and builds. 

Does anyone know of any resources that cater to plus sizes in these fashions?

Also is anyone else interested in these types of fashions? What other related trends do you like and in which ways do you create your own spin-offs from these trends?

I though this would be a fun, resourceful and interesting thread to start for those who like to experiment with these styles. I used to be a lot more experimental in how I dressed but work and school priorities got in the way and I just wore whatever was comfortable, but being a person who loves styles and likes to play dress up and express myself, I yearn for getting back into experimentation with fashion.

I'd love to find some pretty dresses and skirts in these fashions but in larger sizes that look good on larger frames overall.

Here are some examples of various Lolita styles for those unfamiliar with them.

I will post some more examples in my next response. 

View attachment babydolllolita.jpg


View attachment blacklolita.jpg


View attachment classiclolita.jpg


View attachment classlolita.jpg


View attachment gothic_lolita.jpg


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Feb 3, 2008)

I love more "womanly" styles as well in the realm of Victorian, Elegant Goth, Steampunk and Bohemian, so this is not excluded.

Here the rest of the examples of those styles I wrote about in my first post. 

View attachment gothiclolita.jpg


View attachment moimememoitie.jpg


View attachment redlolita.jpg


View attachment sweetlolita2.jpg


View attachment viclolita.jpg


----------



## Pink (Feb 3, 2008)

I've never ordered from them but I saved this link a while back that someone else posted. Looks like they will work with size alterations. The FAQ page explains further. http://www.inthestarlight.com/index.htm


----------



## Tooz (Feb 3, 2008)

The problem with EGL is a lot of it would look kinda weird on a fatty unless it was executed correctly.

I'd do Aristocrat, if I could maybe.


----------



## troubadours (Feb 3, 2008)

i think it would be super fun to dress up in any of the victorian-style dresses :bow:


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Feb 3, 2008)

Pink said:


> I've never ordered from them but I saved this link a while back that someone else posted. Looks like they will work with size alterations. The FAQ page explains further. http://www.inthestarlight.com/index.htm



Thanks for the link! :happy: 

Very cool dresses especially. I really like the dress with the ice cream pattern.


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Feb 3, 2008)

Tooz said:


> The problem with EGL is a lot of it would look kinda weird on a fatty unless it was executed correctly.
> 
> I'd do Aristocrat, if I could maybe.



Hmmm...yeah that's the thing. I look at many of the photos where you see a lot of small and petite Asian girls wearing these styles and it seems to suit their body types quite well. They can get away with these looks. I also think it looks weird on someone very tall and "amazonian" in build. The dresses wind up looking awkward and clumsy looking.

I guess my height would be considered petite in some fashion circles (I am 5'4") so that wouldn't be a problem for me in this regard, but yes the dresses would have to be altered quite well to fit larger frames. I also have pretty large breasts so the dresses and blouses would have to really fit in this area, *especially* if they are button-up. 

Knee-high boots and stockings would have to accommodate larger builds too, particularly the former. It is common for a lot of women with larger legs to not be able to zip their boots up all the way.

One site that caters to a variety of sizes in many of their selections is *Sock Dreams*. They have *so many styles and types* of leggings, tights and socks...as well as gloves. I am a big fan of striped tights/leggings. There's something about the way they look that makes me extremely giddy.





.


----------



## tattooU (Feb 4, 2008)

The chest area is the biggest area i would worry about. Most babydoll dresses are shaped for a small chest and do tend to look ackward on anyone with boobs. Unfortunately i don't have too much to suggest, other than Jeannie Nitro

http://www.jeannienitro.com/


----------



## Suze (Feb 4, 2008)

These dresses arent very extravagant but the best I could come up with (so far). The seller has been mentioned on this board before and received good reviews. 

Almost everything is custom made and the prices are low

http://stores.ebay.com/lily0808168 

View attachment custom1.JPG


View attachment custom2.JPG


View attachment cutsom3.JPG


View attachment custom10.JPG


----------



## Jes (Feb 4, 2008)

i'm going to say something here that will either be helpful or offensive, but i'm only trying to help.

i clicked on a few things above and they reminded me of alice in wonderland. girlie, very young, and going for that specific look.

and it struck me that there's a whole genre of fetish clothign for MEN (women too) that falls into this category. A bit on the 'adult baby' side, and the sizes would be larger. I'm thinking mostly of the faceless shot of 2 women in pink and blue. 

for what it's worth.

(don't remember a site offhand, but i know they're out there. Also, there are several 'mommies' who offer custommade dresses for boys and girls who wear big sizes. Diaper optional.  )


----------



## Tooz (Feb 4, 2008)

Girlie/very young:

Well, it IS called *lolita*. :batting:


----------



## Jes (Feb 4, 2008)

yes. that's certainly true. and what a truly charming style it is. charming. What about you, Tooz: know where to get any of those dresses?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 4, 2008)

The dresses are cute...well, a select few, but on my shape it would never, never work. I've got too much body, so it would be too much of a good thing.


----------



## Melian (Feb 4, 2008)

Most of these styles are geared toward small, Asian clientele....but I believe some of K-Star's adjustable stuff could fit a BBW. 

Another thing you could do: just don't bother with the one-piece dresses. The skirts are usually elastic waist, so you could pair one with a nice corset or something.


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Feb 5, 2008)

Melian said:


> Most of these styles are geared toward small, Asian clientele....but I believe some of K-Star's adjustable stuff could fit a BBW.
> 
> Another thing you could do: just don't bother with the one-piece dresses. The skirts are usually elastic waist, so you could pair one with a nice corset or something.




Yeah that is a good idea. I was thinking of the same...to use a waist cincher or corset with the dresses or skirts or buy dresses and skirts that pull in at the waist...because as was mentioned above...having a large chest would make some of the dresses look weird too. 

The thing about being full-breasted is that with a dress that's looser in the middle, you want to make sure there's always a noticeable waistline or else the chest can make the front of the body look like one large lump with the middle...but with something that pulls in at the waist, it accentuates an hourglass or curvy shape nicely...and distinguishes the breasts from the waist.

I am thinking some of these dresses would need to be custom tailored.


Here are some more outfits that I like quite a bit. I can see where the top part of some of these dresses would need to be tailored for a large chest. But they are very lovely. These are sold at Victorian Maiden. They have gorgeous stuff but looks like their sizes run small too. 

Thanks again to everyone who provided some links or gave tips and advice. Greatly appreciated. 

View attachment gothwed.jpg


View attachment nobleromantic.jpg


View attachment plaidlook.jpg


View attachment softpretty.jpg


View attachment brownlady.jpg


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Feb 5, 2008)

susieQ said:


> These dresses arent very extravagant but the best I could come up with (so far). The seller has been mentioned on this board before and received good reviews.
> 
> Almost everything is custom made and the prices are low
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/lily0808168




These are gorgeous. I especially like the last two dresses...however, I -rarely- wear all white or much white so I'd have the white dresses in a different color. I like a lot of darker colors _for wear_ and if the color is light, I go with certain pastels fused in with contrasting accessories or something. However, anyone who knows me well knows I literally have an *insane* passion with the color pink. I associate the color with imagination, playfulness, fantasy, whimsy and wonder and happiness...not necessarily the typical feminine associations although I can understand those conventional connotations...as I think some men look very good in pink as well and the hue in various tints, tones and shades can work well for _anyone_ if it's becoming and reflects their energy.


----------



## Melian (Feb 5, 2008)

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> The thing about being full-breasted is that with a dress that's looser in the middle, you want to make sure there's always a noticeable waistline or else the chest can make the front of the body look like one large lump with the middle...but with something that pulls in at the waist, it accentuates an hourglass or curvy shape nicely...and distinguishes the breasts from the waist.



Right. The bag look that comes with having a nice rack is not ideal 

Here's a site from which I have ordered; I haven't checked it in a while, but they used to have many size options. 

http://www.cosmates.jp/

One more thing I just remembered: have you ever worn a yukata? I have the one below, and it is highly adjustable. All the yukata skirts are elastic, and the top wraps around and ties inside, then the obi (belt) is elastic and could EASILY be extended to any size with minor revision. They are really cute and comfortable for cosplay or whatever.







ETA: some come in pink :smitten:


----------



## Britannia (Feb 5, 2008)

I know this isn't helpful at all, because I don't know anywhere to get such clothing, but I just want to say that I ADORE you for knowing Steampunk! I don't have the creativity/knowledge, resource, or ability to wear such a genre right now, but IMO it's one of the most beautiful, innovative, and mesmerizingly cool fashion styles out there!

Major rep coming your way.


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Feb 5, 2008)

Britannia said:


> I know this isn't helpful at all, because I don't know anywhere to get such clothing, but I just want to say that I ADORE you for knowing Steampunk! I don't have the creativity/knowledge, resource, or ability to wear such a genre right now, but IMO it's one of the most beautiful, innovative, and mesmerizingly cool fashion styles out there!
> 
> Major rep coming your way.



Oh I so agree, I love the look on both men and women. 

There are quite a few fashion communities on Livejournal dedicated to Steampunk fashion. I find that some of them post some really good resources for clothing, accessories, events and the like, plus it's great to see people post pictures of themselves. 

I haven't been shopping in awhile but I hear there are some shops on Melrose Ave. that are starting to carry clothing pieces and accessories inspired by this fashion. I'll definitely have to go and take a look.


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Feb 5, 2008)

I am surprised there isn't a larger market for plus-sized clothing in various Loli styles...I think the clothing would sell quite well if they were targeted to a U.S. audience where the average size is much larger than it is in some parts of Europe and Asia overall. 

I looked at Torrid online as well, and there are some dresses there that MIGHT fit in, but not totally.

btw- I love the Yukata dresses. Those would definitely fit much better on my frame in a larger size.


----------

